# The Complete Gaming Mouse Guide



## digitaltab (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone,                                                                 
*THIS THREAD IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION*

I was about to purchase a gaming mouse for myself so I did a lot of research, gained knowledge and collected data to select a perfect mouse for myself, I found it very useful and thus creating this thread mainly for the gamers, which will guide them to select a mouse perfect for them. 

Firstly, there are many factors which decide how good and precise a mouse at gaming is, 
And then the manufacturers in the market design their series by utilize the different values of these factors and present a series of mice keeping the following three things in mind:
A particular mouse for a particular gamer class (casual, hardcore, professional gamers)
A particular mouse for a particular hand (the grip – claw, palm and fingertip)
A particular mouse for a particular game (fps games, rpg, rts games, mmo games etc.)

The manufacturers present their range by mixing these three factors in a definite ratio and price them accordingly.
*For example*:  
Logitech G400, Razer Deathadder, etc. comes in palm grip category, fps gaming mainly for casual as well as hardcore gamers.
Logitech G300, steel series kinzu, razer abyssus etc. comes for a casual gamer who is a claw grip user and mainly fps games player.
Logitech G9x (claw/ fingertip), mad catz cyborg R.A.T. series (ideal for claw, but good for all grips), razer naga (palm grip) etc. high end mice falls in the category of professional gamers and for fps, rpg, rts games.

rts, rpg requires more keys than Fps games  …

So according to these three things and factors, I‘ve concluded the list of contents as follows which will describe and guide the gamers:

*LIST OF CONTENTS**i46.tinypic.com/vwsegy.jpg*i46.tinypic.com/24gollt.jpg                                                   

*1.    Why need a gaming mouse?
2.    MOUSE: Types of grip
i)    Palm grip
ii)    Claw grip
iii)    Fingertip grip
3.    Types of gamers
i)    Casual Gamers
ii)    Challenging/ Competitive gamers/ Hardcore gamers,
iii)    Professional  Gamers
4.    Types of mice
i)    Optical mouse
ii)    Infrared mouse
iii)    Laser mouse
iv)    Wireless mouse
5.    Quality deciding Factors/ Parameters
i)    Sensitivity
ii)    Dots per Inch (DPI)
iii)    Programmable Buttons
iv)    Programmable     Profiles
v)    Onboard Memory
vi)    Polling Rate
vii)    Accelaration
viii)    Adjustable WEIGHT
ix)    Hyper RESponse
6.    Other Factors
i)    Lighting
ii)    Control and comfort on grip
iii)    Accuracy and Precision
iv)    Quality of Cord/ Cable Quality
v)    Weight
vi)    Wired/ Wireless
vii)    Cable Length
viii)    Lift- off
ix)    Ambidextrous
x)    Dimensions
xi)    Driver
7.    Gaming mouse Manufacturers (Although there are countess no. of brands, but I’ve included those which are most common in INDIA)
i)    Razer
ii)    Logitech
iii)    Steelseries
iv)    Roccat
v)    Mad Catz
vi)    Microsoft
vii)    CoolerMaster
viii)    Corsair
8.    Benchmarking of mice
i)    es reality mousescore 2007 benchmarking system
a)    Introduction
b)    Benchmarking equipment 
c)    Comparisons, results and analysis
9.    Mouse pad Guide (A new ThreAD, coming soon!!!)
10.    END GAME*


1.    WHY NEED A GAMING MOUSE?

Those who are dedicated fps gamers already know and understand and doesn't need the answer. however, for new ones, There are following  reasons:
The basic mouse which we use for general computing is a low profile mouse, where as a gaming mouse is a highly precise and accurate mouse as
  i)  Gaming mice have a very high counts per inch, CPI (commonly known as dots per inch, DPI) value which is needed in games (mainly fps), whereas basic mouse has a DPI value <400.
  ii) There are extra programmable buttons, profiles which can be utilized for various different actions in the game and better sensitivity.
and thus In a battlefield 3 multiplayer (or alike) match, when there are multiple enemies visible on your screen and are about to shoot you, then you can easily cover all enemies by killing them one by one in a very fast manner because you have got a high DPI mouse with a great precision which is ensured by other factors and the higher the DPI, the faster the cursor moves with mouse movement (reason is for NOOBS of course!!) ; that means you can cover the whole screen area faster than when covered by a basic mouse in a very precise manner. *You get speed and control without losing precision and accuracy*.
*+* Gaming requires a mouse with a great design built in order to ensure the better wear & tear because gamers perform no. of clicks a lot higher than a general user, they move the mouse at higher speeds during gameplay on surfaces which cause frictional force of desk/ surface to work on mouse and hence degrade the quality, they overuse the mouse  buttons, the scroll wheel and it also causes stress on the sensor during fast movement of mouse. 
Hardcore gaming on a simple 'ball' mouse is a direct murder attempt on that mouse.

2. TYPES OF GRIP

i) Palm Grip:      Palm grip is the most common method of holding a mouse. In this method, the user holds the mouse in a way that he rests the index and the middle fingers on the left and right button of the mouse respectively thus covering the button area from the very front side of the mouse and  the base of the palm rests on the backside of the mouse while the thumb rests at the left sided wall of the mouse in the way as shown. Mice comes for such users are long and of large dimensions.
*i46.tinypic.com/200y3d2.jpg*i49.tinypic.com/2hressk.jpg*i46.tinypic.com/2h4gmyr.jpg*i48.tinypic.com/1znx0l4.jpg

The most of the movement of the mouse done in this case by forearm, while keeping wrist at the same position, but at a different angle as shown.
*i47.tinypic.com/2zsqlbr.jpg

*Advantage*
Since the palm grip users utilize the forearm for the movement, they achieve higher speeds and thus higher inches per second they cover. so in the games which require fast response can be easily dominated by palm grip users.

*Disadvantage*
The control is lost , because they use forearm for movement and thus the ideal position with base of palm on backside of mouse while movement creates a resistance in keeping the precision of the fingers on buttons. hence, the  palm grip users are unable to make as many precise movements as they can when using a claw grip. The number of articulation points to manipulate the mouse is also less than what the claw grip offers.

*Example*
Logitech G400, Logitech G500, CM Storm Inferno, Razer DeathAdder, Razer Mamba, Razer Imperator, Razer Naga, etc.

ii) *Claw Grip*:   In the claw Grip, the user holds the mouse by putting the fingertips of the index and middle fingers onto left and right button respectively in a claw shape and rests the base of the palm onto mouse pad touching the rearmost end of the mouse. The mice for claw grip users are in a compact design and small dimensions. There are six contact points of the wrist with the mouse - the fingertip of thumb at left wall of mouse, the fingertips of index and middle fingers on left & right mouse buttons respectively, the fingertips of ring finger and pinky on the right button- wall edge and right wall of the mouse respectively and the last contact point is the rear end of the mouse with the palm.

*i47.tinypic.com/mj7d6g.jpg*i48.tinypic.com/bhep2t.jpg

During the movement of the mouse, the control is maintained by the base of the palm touching at rear end of the mouse.
*i47.tinypic.com/14e9s1u.jpg

*Advantage
*The claw grip is preferred by the users who require precision in movements as well as stabilization by using the sixth contact point in the back side of the claw while lifting off the mouse. The movements are generally made by pushing the mouse in or out of the back side of the palm/claw hence accuracy and precision is achieved by minor adjustments with fingertips. The mouse rotation takes place in a rotatory mode in clock/anti-clock wise directions while sixth contact point is center of rotation which is easier than palm grip movements.
One of the major advantage is that the mouse buttons can be clicked faster than in the palm grip  because the pressure exerted by fingertips in the claw position results in a quicker action on the buttons than that by fingers in palm grip because fingertips directly apply more force and pressure than the lying fingers in the palm grip.

*Disadvantage*
The claw position causes more stress on the the wrist- forearm joint, as well as exerts more pressure on the index and middle fingers, which turns into pain during long sessions. Also, during rotation the sixth contact point causes extra pressure in order to react quickly. However, The position is better in precision than the palm grip if there are regular breaks involved.

*Example*
Logitech G300, G9X; 
Razer Abyssus, Orochi; 
Mad catz cyborg R.A.T. series; etc.

*iii) Fingertip Grip: *​


*
*


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome thread, bookmarked it bro!


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 7, 2012)

nice thread .

But could you please correct the spelling mistakes.


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 7, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> nice thread .
> 
> But could you please correct the spelling mistakes.


please identify, though i am trying my best to do that, there are some mistakes i know which i will irecitfy recify rectify very soon


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

Mice (Plural of mouse?) in Computer terminology!!! 
Is that true or funny thought?


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Mice (Plural of mouse?) in Computer terminology!!!
> Is that true or funny thought?



i found it on various sites, they call mice for plural.

for example : flipkart.com, microsoft.com/hardware/en-in and a lot of others, google your doubt.

IT IS TRUE!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i found it on various sites, they call mice for plural.
> 
> for example : flipkart.com, microsoft.com/hardware/en-in and a lot of others, google your doubt.
> 
> IT IS TRUE!!!



Accepting it


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice! Finally a thread dedicated to gaming mouse


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice one. Continue it. 
IMO this should have been in draft section for now. And after completion should be moved to Gaming section.


----------

